# Canine Influenza



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

In the past I've stayed away from vaccinating for it. The reasons were it was not prevalent in Texas, and I was not convinced it was a necessary vaccine. Still not positive that it works. 
But when you bring fosters in from large shelters, you can expose your dogs to multiple things. 
I made the decision to start vaccinating my dogs for it, after helping another rescue get a dog to the vet. Picked her up from boarding, and ran her to the vet. She had a respestory infection, and fluid in her lungs. She originally came from the same shelter as Abbey, and the sickness was spreading very quickly through the boarding facility. 
It was most likely not the flu, but made me think what I could be bringing into my home. I had to clean everything the dog may have touched. And had my husband spray me down with Lysol before I entered the house. Clothing straight into the wash, and me in the shower. 
I had my dogs given the 1st vaccination the next day. They still will have to receive a booster. Three days later we had 2 confirmed cases in my area. This ER vet is about 5 minutes from my home, and the same place that did the surgeries on Lucy last year. 
https://kindvet.com/blog2/2017/6/2/dog-flu-is-in-spring-texas


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info TR!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't have official information from the vets, but I just saw it posted that both dogs lost there battle fighting the flu. 
My prayers go out to their families.


----------

